# QCTP BXA Holder Rack



## middle.road (Apr 6, 2018)

Here's my 'Version 1' I don't believe it's going to be in service very long. 
Looked better in my mind than it does in reality. And I forgot the Center and Chuck holders...
Not a very good utilization of space that's for sure.
Then I just saw RJ's design. Wish I could weld. . .


----------



## francist (Apr 6, 2018)

You could get around the welding part by just using short pieces of a fairly lightweight angle. Screw to a backing strip, kind of like  LLLLLLLLL  if that makes any sense.

-frank


----------



## middle.road (Apr 10, 2018)

OK, might be time for a 'Plan-B'. While I think this looks goods, in practice it is not working out so well.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 10, 2018)

If you need a holder from the middle. Do you need to remove all of the holders from one side to get to it?...Dave


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 10, 2018)

Unistrut for the mounting bracket and and chunks of 1-1/2 x 1/8" aluminum angle for the tool holders to slide onto makes a similar project much easier and quicker, and lets you pull off the one you want quickly.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...reads/magnetic-tool-holder.65686/#post-547314
Of course, use whatever you have and whatever works best for you.  That is what I did...


----------



## RandyM (Apr 10, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Here's my 'Version 1' I don't believe it's going to be in service very long.
> Looked better in my mind than it does in reality. And I forgot the Center and Chuck holders...
> Not a very good utilization of space that's for sure.
> Then I just saw RJ's design. *Wish I could weld. . .*



You can do what I did, buy a welder and start welding. I am by no means a welder but, I can melt to pieces of metal together now. Actually, once you buy a welder, it is one of those tools that you'll ask yourself "why did I wait so long to buy that?" Because, you'll find a whole lot of other projects you can use it on.


----------



## middle.road (Apr 10, 2018)

chips&more said:


> If you need a holder from the middle. Do you need to remove all of the holders from one side to get to it?...Dave


No, they 'pivot' up and off, the bottom is square cut. The problem I'm having is that the spacing is messing me up. If you don't pay attention to where you pulled the last used one out of you usually collide with the others. But then I've only had a couple of hours of time with the new setup.
Maybe once I get all the cutters setup and a routine established...
I really like the 'slide off' styles now that I'm paying attention.



RandyM said:


> You can do what I did, buy a welder and start welding. I am by no means a welder but, I can melt to pieces of metal together now. Actually, once you buy a welder, it is one of those tools that you'll ask yourself "why did I wait so long to buy that?" Because, you'll find a whole lot of other projects you can use it on.


I've tried several times with friend's equipment. From stick to a beautifully equipped Miller setup, and I still can mess it up.
It all comes down to having 'the touch', which I have come to determine I just plain don't have sometimes.
I've probably whined about this before, the first Tool & Die maker that I had the privilege to work with, finally said to me one day "Danny, you just don't have the touch..." He showed me so much and had great patience. That was around 40 years ago. I've been trying to obtain it ever since. 
I finally have a working Oxy/Acetylene setup, I was thinking about trying to learn to braze at least.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Apr 11, 2018)

I began welding with an oxy/acetelene torch & coat hangers. I practiced on a wadded up import car hood. In my opinion this is the best teach yourself beginner's coarse. You will need YouTube or books to help guide you. Every other form of welding requires some amount of speed. But with the torch you can go slow as you please.


----------

